# Fishing coordinates from Maty down to the Rio Grande



## JimD

http://www.stxmaps.com/go/south-texas-coastal-fishing.html

This site has areas marked with pxs and gps from East maty down to the Rio Grande.

Click on each area then on the list of places and you get a px, gps and notes on the spot.

I looked for Mac's Zepher Cove but it is not marked but it is some where between East Maty and SA bay.

Not sure how old this is but I have fished some of the areas in mid coast so The places I looked at are there.

Enjoy- Jim


----------

